# Single Lip Cutter Grinder - U2 Collet Type



## Don B

This post is for people who may come across the opportunity to purchase a "Single Lip Cutter Grinder - U2 Collet Type" and wonder about their usefulness.
 I was given a Kulman Grinder by a good friend it is essentially the same as a Deckel Single Lip Cutter Grinder, unfortunately it only came with one U2 collet, the price of these collets is ridiculous to say the least, the solution I came up with was a U2 TO ER20 adapter, it's an inexpensive way to make the grinder much more useful.
 The other problem I had with the grinder was the belt didn't last long and was going to be a little pricey, I was unfortunate enough to have owned a 1992 ford tempo that liked to eat fuel pumps, as it turns out the O ring that seals the pump from the gas tank makes a good belt replacement, I've been using the grinder for 8 months now with this O ring as a belt and it's working just fine, the o ring measures .210 x 16 7/16 (inches) I'm not sure of the material, I suspect it's possibly neoprene.
This type of grinder wouldn't be my first choice as my one and only tool grinder but can certainly make a good useful addition to a home shop.
I have used mine for sharpening center drills, twist drills "4 Facet Method", carbide boring bars and so on, and they really shine when a custom cutter is needed, the one picture is an engraving cutter I made when I was making my Grandson a Christmas ornament.


----------



## Senna

Great idea and great execution.
The 4NS collets for my Gorton/Lars 375-4 cutter grinder are similarly expensive and your solution deserves serious consideration.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Don B

Senna said:


> Great idea and great execution.
> The 4NS collets for my Gorton/Lars 375-4 cutter grinder are similarly expensive and your solution deserves serious consideration.
> 
> Thanks for the post.



Thank you and your welcome.
I never thought about the idea being useful or applicable to a different grinder but glad it might be useful.
A set of U2 collets where just to expensive especially when the holding sizes would be limited to a few fractional sizes, with the set of ER collets I'm able to grab anything from .040 to .500, I knew with some imagination the grinder would be useful in several ways but the one thing I did want it for was a fast way of flat bottoming drills, always did this by hand on the bench grinder but as it turns out it was much easier to with 23 year old eyes than it is with 53 year old eyes, the picture below shows the set I wound up with, I did lose some capacity between the collet holder and the stone but more or less gained it back by removing the original stone and replacing it with a diamond one.
 I had this grinder for a year or so just collecting dust for the most part and since making the ER collet holder for it I'm usually at it at least once a day for some reason or the other.


----------



## Senna

Beautiful grinder there.

The Gorton 375-4 is much like the Deckel clone you have only much more massive and floorstanding. The workheads are very similar.


----------



## Gary Ayres

Very nice work, Don.
ER collets are very useful if you have - or make, as you have done - the right adaptors to handle them.

Best wishes,

gary


----------



## randelfi

Hello,
I'm new to the forum and came across your post about the U2-to-ER20 adapter. Was this a purchased item, or did you make it yourself? If you purchased it, could you please share the source? I have a Deckel Chinese clone (Grizzly) that I'm quite happy with, but having the range of ER20 collets would be a tremendous improvement. Thanks very much!


----------



## Uguessedit

randelfi said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to the forum and came across your post about the U2-to-ER20 adapter. Was this a purchased item, or did you make it yourself? If you purchased it, could you please share the source? I have a Deckel Chinese clone (Grizzly) that I'm quite happy with, but having the range of ER20 collets would be a tremendous improvement. Thanks very much!


Apparently you were never answered. He made it. Buy a er20 with a straight shank and chuck it in the lathe, add taper, and thread the end and your good to go. Not difficult unless you don’t have a lathe.


----------



## Sblack

are there any import ER20 collets that aren't crappy?


----------



## ddickey

Yes, REGO-FIX. LOL


----------

